# Transcripts for WES Evaluation



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Need information on the Transcripts for sending to WES Evaluation. May be you could spare some time out and respond the below questions.

I am B.E (Computer Sc & Engg.) from M.D.U., Rohtak (Haryana) and my University won't send documents by themselves so that option is ruled out.

1. Is originals (I will have to arrange Duplicates from the University) to be sent Or I can take Color Photocopy of the Transcripts, Get them attested by the Registrar?

2. Is Degree certificate required to be sent, Original/Photocopy?

3. What factor determine if Original to be sent or Registrar attested photocopy will need to sent over?


Br,
AJ


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

What does the WES site say?



> If the institution gives you the document to send to WES, the document must be attested, dated, and placed in a sealed envelope that is signed or stamped across the back flap by the appropriate authentication officer at the institution that conducted the examination. If the envelope is opened or there is no stamp or signature across the back flap, WES cannot accept the document.


Why don't you go to the university and request it as above.


----------



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks a lot. I read & just read and talked to the Registrar of the University too. I am glad they know about the World education and its process.


Cheers,
AJ


----------



## smithkum (Oct 31, 2017)

adishjain86 said:


> Thanks a lot. I read & just read and talked to the Registrar of the University too. I am glad they know about the World education and its process.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ


Hi Adishjain86,

I am also from MDU and did my BE in 2009. Is it possible that you can share your experience of getting required docs from MDU , so that it can benefit people like me and other MDU students.:help:

Regards
Smith


----------

